#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  Happy Birth Day  شاعر الرومانسية ..

## بنت شهريار

فى يومنا السعيد




ذات النسمات الحرارية




والهواء الساخن





والرطوبة العالية




فى عز الصيف دا






نعلن






وننشر





ونقرر



بأن شاعرنا العزيز

شاعرنا الغالى

شاعرنا الطيب

_شــــاعــــر الرومــانســــية_




زاد



من 




عمرة




عاااااااااااااااااام





يعنى 





365 يووووووووووووووووم




يعنى 






12 شهر





يعنى الشهر فيه 4 اسابيييييييييييييييع



يارب





يارب






يارب






يقضيهم بهنا وسعادة

وتكون ايامة فرح وهنا

مع اسرتة الكريمة

فى طاعة الرحمن



اخى العزيز حسن



عام سعيد جميل 
اتمنى لك اسعد الأوقات
وادعو لك بالتوفيق والنجاح
ودائما وابداً أسرة واحدة
ضمن عائلة ابناء مصر

شــــاعــر الرومــانســـية

HAAAAAAPY BIIIIIIRTH DAAAAAAY

----------


## Amira

*كل سنة و أنت طيب يا حسن و عقبال 101 سنة* 

*و إن شاء الله ربنا يسعد أيامك دائما و يمتعك بالصحة و العافية* 

*أنا جايبلك تورتاية اهو بقي انا الي عملاها طبعا .... كل و هاتدعيلي* 

**

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
شاعر الرومانسيه 

كل عام وانت بخير 

وعقبال 100 سنه فرح وسعاده وهناء 

متنساش حتة  البسطه  والازوزه  

ويارب دايما انت والاسرة الكريمة بخير

----------


## pure-love

كل سنه و حضرتك طيب
و دي مشاركه متواضعه مني
اولا التورته والذي منه

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="3 70"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



كل سنة و انت طيب يا حسن و عقبال 100 سنة 

ربنا يسعدك و يجعل كل ايامك فرح 



يلا طفي الشمع و اتمني امنية حلوة ربنا يحقق لك كل ما تتمني  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## zizoYAzizo

كل سنة و انت طيب يا حسن و عقبال 100 سنة

----------


## ميمة اسلام

[frame="13 80"]


شاعر الرومانسيه 



كل سنه وانت طيب ويارب دوام الصحه والعافيه 



وعقبال 100 سنه في خير وسعاده وهناء 



وكل سنه احلي من اللي قبليه 



ربنا يسعدك 

ودمت في امان الله [/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*السلام عليكم

كل عام وشاعرنا الرومانسي قلبا وقالبا ولسانا بأجمل خير وصحة وسلام وسعادة.

حسن... أوعى تاكل حاجة... إنت عندك حساسية ومش ناقصين...

لايمني ع التورت والجاتوهات دي... حاشيلهالك في الحفظ والصون لما تخف من الحساسية خاااااااالص بإذن الله.*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

:f2:  :f2:  :f2: 







تسمحلى أستاذى أن اقوم بهذا الأهدء

كل سنه وأنت ديمآ منور المنتدى

وقدوه لينا..  وقلم كله ..

  شجن

 وفكر

 وهدف 

ومضمون

 ومعنى جميل 




كل سنه وإنت ديمآ فى سعاده وهنا

كل سنه وإنت شاعرنا الجميل

كل سنه تمر عليك تفرح بولادك حواليك

كل سنه وإنت طيب وعبال 1000000000سنه





 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

كل سنه وإنت طيب أستاذى





ويارب الهديه تعبجبك

تحياتى

مملكة الحب

----------


## kethara

أخى الفاضل شاعر الرومانسيه

كل عام وأنت من طاعة ربك قريب

وكل عام لا تطفئ نور شمعه بل تزداد ضياء وبريق مداده 

روعه وتوفيق بخطاك باذن الله

تمنياتى لك بكل الفرح والسعاده بين طيات دفء أسرتك الكريمه

 :f2:  :f2: 

والشكر موصول للأختى الرقيقه مملكة الحب

على منحنا فرصة الأشتراك بتهنئة الشاعر القدير شاعر الرومانسية

لفته طيبة وكريمة أختى

مع تحيتــــــــــــى

----------


## صفحات العمر

أسعد الله كل أيامك اخى الحبيب حسن 
وأضاء لياليك بشموع الجمال 
يوم ميلاد سعيد عليك وعلى أسرتك الكريمه 
حفظلك الله لهم نعم الاب والزوج 
ولنا نعم الاخ والصديق
ودمت نموذجا طيبا للشاعر والانسان 
وكل الشكر للرائعه / بنت شهريار 
على طريقتها الرائعه والمتفردة فى الاحتفاء بك 
ادام الله عليكم نعمة الحب فيه وحفظكم من كل سوء 
تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## سوما

شاعر الرومانسية \ أ. حسن..


 :M (10):  Happy Birthday   :M (10): 

 :M (32):  مع أرق وأطيب الأمنيات بعام سعيد لك ولأسرتك الكريمة  :M (32):

----------


## nour2005

كل سنة وانت طيب 

أستاذ حسن

وباذن الله السنة الجديدة 

تحمل لك ولأسرتك كل الفرح والهناء

----------


## العسل المر

الف الف مبروك يا شاعرنا العظيم وشيفنا المبدع 

عقبال 100 سنة كلها فرح وهنا 

دمت فى امان الله وحفظه 


اخوك العسل المر

----------


## أحلى كلمة

[frame="2 80"]





كل عام وأنت بالف خير وصحة وعافية

وعقبال الـ " 2348769824750 " سنة إن شاء الله 

جعله الله عام مملوء بالسعادة والفرح

وربنا يحقق لك كل أحلامك 





عيد ميلاد الفـــرح
عيد ميلاد الصبــا
عيد ميلاد الحسن
عيد ميلاد الشفافية
عيد ميلاد جديد
عيد ميلاد سعيد
وكل عام وأنت بخير






وأتفضل دى التورتاية اللى عملتهالك بنفسى




وكل سنة واحنا مع بعض ومتجمعين على الخير دايما يارب

 :f2: 
[/frame]

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="1 80"]شاعرنا الكبير

واستاذي الخلوق الطيب

كل سنه وانت طيب 

وعقبال 200 سنه

في خير و وصحه

وسعاده وحسن عباده

يارب [/frame]

----------


## nado25

كل سنة  وانت طيب يا بابا

,وعقبال 1000 سنة

كان عيد ميلاد جميل
وعملنا تورتة جميلة انا وماما

,ودى صورتى وأنا بولع الشمعة



عيد ميلاد سعيد يا بابا يا حبيبى
وربنا يخليك لينا
[/center]

----------


## amak_77

*احلي عيد ميلاد  و احلى تورتات و احلة الهدايا 
لاحلى شاعر رومانسية لاحلى حسن 
و احلي و اكبر تورتة ليك يا ابو علي يا جميل
[IMG][/IMG]
و ربنا يسعدك انت والاسرة وتكونو بخير دايما و تفرح بنادو و تشوفها عروسة ان شاء الله*

----------


## حمادو

*أستاذنا العزيز
شاعر الرومانسية

تهنئة حارة من فريق الموز بعيد ميلادك السعيد
أينعم حضرتك زحلقت الموز

 بس برضه الموز جاى يهنى ويفتح صفحة جديدة



كل سنة وحضرتك طيب أستاذنا
وإن شاء الله السنة الجاية ناكل التورتة دي بعد ما تكون روحها طلعت وبطلت رقص عمال على بطال



وعقبال 100 سنة إن شاء الله فى صحة وطاعة, وخفة دم.


*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> فى يومنا السعيد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ذات النسمات الحرارية
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ربنا يحظك يا بيرووو

والله انا حسيت اننا فى فرح دمياطى او اسكندرانى
وانتى واقفه بتنقطى الفرقة  ههههههههه

يعنى  .. الحبايب
يعنى .. اللى جايين يهنونا :Biggrin: 
اختى الغاليه جدا .. عبير
[frame="2 70"]ربنا يخليكى يارب أخت غاليه حقيقى
ويديم الود والكرم يا أصل الكرم
 :f2: 
[/frame]
حفله والله هايله جدااااااااا بتواجد كل من أحبهم
لم ينقصها الا تأخرى فى الرد ::(: 


والذى اعتذر عنه بشده ..
والله غصب عنى .. واكيد كنتى عارفة
الجهاز بتاعى كان بينتحر :n: 

حتى الاولاد عندى دخلوا بالنهار
 قبل ما يلفظ انفاسه الاخيره


تسلم ايدك يارب ... وعقبال مانتعبلك يوم فرحك :Biggrin: 


خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *كل سنة و أنت طيب يا حسن و عقبال 101 سنة* 
> 
> *و إن شاء الله ربنا يسعد أيامك دائما و يمتعك بالصحة و العافية* 
> 
> *أنا جايبلك تورتاية اهو بقي انا الي عملاها طبعا .... كل و هاتدعيلي* 
> 
> **



يا هلا يا هلا ... بنوّارتنا الغالية  أميره

تسلمى يا عزيزتى على دعواتك الجميله
وربنا يجمعنا دايما على المحبه والود


بس اشمعنى يعنى 101 سنة :2: 

اكيد ليها حكمه .... ::sh:: 

وبعدين كويس انك قلتى انك انتى اللى عامله التورته ..

عشان


 :Plane: 




 :Plane: 





 :Plane: 















اكلها كلها لوحدى طبعا :Roll2: 


نورتى يا قمر .. وتسلم ايدك


خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## a_leader

الاستاذ حسن شاعر الرومانسية

كل سنة و انت طيب

ربنا يبارك فى عمرك

 :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

[frame="1 60"]شاعرنا القدير حسن
كل سنة وانت بكل الخير
ويا رب تحقق كل اللي بتحلم بيه وبتتمناه



وبعدين انا عاوزة حتة من التورتة اللي عاملاها احلي كلمة :: 

وخد انت دي بدالها


ربنا يسعدكم دائما يا رب
ويفرح قلوبكم ويجعلكم اسرة سعيدة دائما
تقبل خالص تقديري واحترامي


[/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> اخى العزيز 
> شاعر الرومانسيه 
> 
> كل عام وانت بخير 
> 
> وعقبال 100 سنه فرح وسعاده وهناء 
> 
> متنساش حتة  البسطه  والازوزه  
> 
> ويارب دايما انت والاسرة الكريمة بخير


أخى الحبيب .. اسكندرانى

ربنا يخليك يارب  ويديم الود والمحبه بينا

وتسلم ايدك على التهنئة اللى مالقلب دى :Biggrin: 


خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> كل سنه و حضرتك طيب
> و دي مشاركه متواضعه مني
> اولا التورته والذي منه


الاخت الرقيقة .. pure-love

خالص الشكر .. على تواجحدك وتهنئتك

وتسلم ايدك على الحاجات الحلوة دى..
والله ماكان له لزوم تتعبى نفسك :2: 

نردهالك فى اسعد المناسبات ان شاء الله  :1: 

خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز جداً / شاعر الرومانسيه
بعيداً عن الشعر وكلماتك الجميله التى لا يستطيع أحد أن يباريك فيها اقول لك من قلبى ( كل عام وأنت وأسرتك الكريمه بخير )
أعلم أن أى تورتايه تستطيع أنت أن تصنع اجمل منها وكنت أتمنى أن اضع لك واحده ولكن الأيكونات معطله عندى ولا أعلم السبب . دمت بخير

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [frame="3 70"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> 
> كل سنة و انت طيب يا حسن و عقبال 100 سنة 
> 
> ربنا يسعدك و يجعل كل ايامك فرح 
> 
> 
> ...



اختى العزيزة ... ريهام

ربنا يبارك فى عمرك .. ويحققلك كل ماتتمنيه

وربنا يتقبل منّا صالح الدعاء

وانا بطفى الشمعه بتمنى ربنا يجمعنا دايما
قلوب جميله اجتمعت على الحب فى الله
وكل اللى مش ذينا... ربنا يبعده عننا :2: 

تسلم ايدك .. ويسلم تواجدك الرقيق  :f: 

خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## عصام كابو

*


حسن بك شاعر الرومانسية الجميل

كل سنة و انت طيب يا شاعرنا الرقيق

و عقبال 1000000 سنة فى طاعة الله

اتفضل يا سيدى دى شوية حاجات بسيطة كده
اكيد عمرها ما هاتكون لذيذة زى الجلاش الجميل اللى انت بتعمله
يا رب يعجبوك












*

----------


## emerald

[frame="3 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



كل سنة حضرتك طيب يا استاذ حسن 
عقبال سنين عديدة تقضيها في طاعة الله وكل ما تتمنى .



المناسبة دي خاصة جدا جدا جدا .. لأنها تخص انسان شاعر فنان عزيز علينا كلنا 



بجد اتمنى لك كل خير في حياتك كلها .. ربنا يبارك لك في حياتك وفي عمرك وفي عائلتك 
اللهم امين ..



وانا كمان نفسي في حتة من كيكة ام نور .. تسلم ايدك عليها ..
شكلها لزيزة ماشاء الله تبارك الله ..



كل سنة وحضرتك طيب يا استاذ حسن ..
بارك الله فيك .[/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> كل سنة و انت طيب يا حسن و عقبال 100 سنة


تسلم يا غالى على التهنئة  :1: 

وربنا يكون فى العون يا ابو حميد


خالص مودتى ... وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [frame="13 80"]
> 
> 
> شاعر الرومانسيه 
> 
> 
> 
> كل سنه وانت طيب ويارب دوام الصحه والعافيه 
> 
> ...



[frame="2 70"]الاخت الرقيقه ... ميمه اسلام
نورتى الموضوع بتواجدك العطر
وتهنئتك البديعه

اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب



خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> كل عام وشاعرنا الرومانسي قلبا وقالبا ولسانا بأجمل خير وصحة وسلام وسعادة.
> 
> حسن... أوعى تاكل حاجة... إنت عندك حساسية ومش ناقصين...
> 
> لايمني ع التورت والجاتوهات دي... حاشيلهالك في الحفظ والصون لما تخف من الحساسية خاااااااالص بإذن الله.*



[frame="2 70"]استاذى الغالى ... أيمن رشدى

كل عام وانا متهنى..
بصداقتك الغالية 
وتواجدك العطر
 وكلماتك الرائعة


وجايلك دليفرى منى فيه كل التورتات
وانا مطمن طبعا انها حتكون فى "ايد أمينة... :y: "


صديقى العزيز..




خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> تسمحلى أستاذى أن اقوم بهذا الأهدء
> 
> كل سنه وأنت ديمآ منور المنتدى
> 
> وقدوه لينا..  وقلم كله ..
> 
>   شجن
> 
>  وفكر
> ...



[frame="2 70"]الاخت الرقيقه ... مملكة الحب 

كل الود والتقدير..
لتواجدك الغالى .. وكلماتك الرقيقة
والتى اشعر انها اكثر مما استحق

اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب



خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> كل سنه وإنت طيب أستاذى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ويارب الهديه تعبجبك
> 
> تحياتى
> ...


اختى الكريمة ... مملكة الحب

تسلم ايدك .. 
وربنا مايحرمناش من هداياكى :Smart: 


خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كل سنة وانت طيب أخى العزيز شاعر الرومانسية

وتمنياتى بحياة سعيدة وعمر مديد بإذن الله

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="3 60"]*
أستاذي الغالي و أخي العزيز جداً



أ.حسن






كل سنة و حضرتك طيب يا أ.حسن و يارب مليوووون سنة كلها سعادة و هنا...



يارب السنة و كل السنين الجاية تهل على حضرتك بكل الفرح و السعادة...و يتحقق في ندى و نور حلمك و حلم والدتهم بيهم يارب آمين آمين...



بجد لو كانت عندي أقل فكرة عن نظم الكلام كنت كتبت و الله لكن ما باليد حيلة 

كل عام و حضرتك منور أبناء مصر برقيق كلماتك...
و كل عام و حضرتك منور بأبناء مصر بلذيذ طبخاتك 

و كل عام و حضرتك أ.حسن...شاعر الرومانسية في أبناء مصر...













*[/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> أخى الفاضل شاعر الرومانسيه
> 
> كل عام وأنت من طاعة ربك قريب
> 
> وكل عام لا تطفئ نور شمعه بل تزداد ضياء وبريق مداده 
> 
> روعه وتوفيق بخطاك باذن الله
> 
> تمنياتى لك بكل الفرح والسعاده بين طيات دفء أسرتك الكريمه
> ...



[frame="2 70"]الاخت العزيزة ... قيثارة 


نورتى الموضوع بتواجد العطر
وكلماتك الرقيقة كعادتك دائماً

وافر امتنانى لدعائك الطيب..
اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل خير



خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> أسعد الله كل أيامك اخى الحبيب حسن 
> وأضاء لياليك بشموع الجمال 
> يوم ميلاد سعيد عليك وعلى أسرتك الكريمه 
> حفظلك الله لهم نعم الاب والزوج 
> ولنا نعم الاخ والصديق
> ودمت نموذجا طيبا للشاعر والانسان 
> وكل الشكر للرائعه / بنت شهريار 
> على طريقتها الرائعه والمتفردة فى الاحتفاء بك 
> ادام الله عليكم نعمة الحب فيه وحفظكم من كل سوء 
> تقديرى واحترامى



[frame="2 70"]اخى الحبيب صفحات الحب والنقاء محمد سعيد


من الرائع ان يتعرف المرء بانسان مثلك
ذو احساس رائع .. وقلب نقى محب لكل من حوله


دمت لى أخاً وصديقاً اعتز به
وقلماً صادقا .. اتعلم منه الكثير



خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> شاعر الرومانسية \ أ. حسن..
> 
> 
>  Happy Birthday  
> 
>  مع أرق وأطيب الأمنيات بعام سعيد لك ولأسرتك الكريمة




[frame="2 70"]الاخت الرقيقه ... سوما 

نورتى الموضوع بتواجدك العطر
وتهنئتك الجميله 

اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب



خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> كل سنة وانت طيب 
> 
> أستاذ حسن
> 
> وباذن الله السنة الجديدة 
> 
> تحمل لك ولأسرتك كل الفرح والهناء



[frame="2 70"]الاخت الكريمة... nour2005

اهلا بك وبكلماتك الرقيقة
وتهنئتك الغالية ..

وتسلم ايدك على الكارت البديع
اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل خير

 

خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> الف الف مبروك يا شاعرنا العظيم وشيفنا المبدع 
> 
> عقبال 100 سنة كلها فرح وهنا 
> 
> دمت فى امان الله وحفظه 
> 
> 
> اخوك العسل المر



[frame="2 70"]الاخ الكريم... العسل المر 

الله يبارك فيك .. ويبارك فى عمرك
وتنورنا دائما فى موضوعاتنا ..
وفى مطبخنا كمان :4: 

أسعد الله أيامك بكل طيب



خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [frame="2 80"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كل عام وأنت بالف خير وصحة وعافية
> 
> وعقبال الـ " 2348769824750 " سنة إن شاء الله 
> ...



[frame="2 70"]الغالية وست الكل ... أحلى كلمه

نورتى وربنا يخليكى ليا دايما


تسلم ايدك على التورته 
وطبعا كالعادة كانت هايله
 واتمسحت مسح

ارق تحياتى .. وخالص محبتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [frame="1 80"]شاعرنا الكبير
> 
> واستاذي الخلوق الطيب
> 
> كل سنه وانت طيب 
> 
> وعقبال 200 سنه
> 
> في خير و وصحه
> ...




[frame="2 70"]الاخت الرقيقه ... عزة نفس 
نورتى الموضوع بتواجدك العطر
وتهنئتك البديعه..
ودعوتك الطيبه

اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب



خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> كل سنة  وانت طيب يا بابا
> 
> ,وعقبال 1000 سنة
> 
> كان عيد ميلاد جميل
> وعملنا تورتة جميلة انا وماما
> 
> ,ودى صورتى وأنا بولع الشمعة
> 
> ...


[frame="2 70"]حبيبتى وروح قلبى .. الغالية نادو

ربنا يباركلى فيكى .. ويخليكى انتى ونور الدين
ومايحرمنيش منكوا .. واشفكوا احسن ناس فى الدنيا

[/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *احلي عيد ميلاد  و احلى تورتات و احلة الهدايا 
> لاحلى شاعر رومانسية لاحلى حسن 
> و احلي و اكبر تورتة ليك يا ابو علي يا جميل
> [IMG][/IMG]
> و ربنا يسعدك انت والاسرة وتكونو بخير دايما و تفرح بنادو و تشوفها عروسة ان شاء الله*


[frame="2 70"]اخى الغالى ... اماك
منور يا حبيبى .. ومشرفنى دايما
" بس كل مره هات تورتة زى دى ... ههههههه "


ربنا يسعدك ايامك ..
 ويكتبلك الخير فى كل خطواتك الله




خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *أستاذنا العزيز
> شاعر الرومانسية
> 
> تهنئة حارة من فريق الموز بعيد ميلادك السعيد
> أينعم حضرتك زحلقت الموز
> 
>  بس برضه الموز جاى يهنى ويفتح صفحة جديدة
> 
> 
> ...



[frame="2 70"]اخى الكريم الغالى  ... حمادو

انت لسه فاكر ياعم ...
ما الموز خلص من زماااااان
ههههههههه

بجد اسعدنى تواجدك ..
وتهنئتك الرقيقة
وطبعا التورته الهايله  :1: 
وانشا ء الله السنة الجاية تكون منورنا 
وتجيبهالى  معاك :Hug2: 



خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> الاستاذ حسن شاعر الرومانسية
> 
> كل سنة و انت طيب
> 
> ربنا يبارك فى عمرك


[frame="2 70"]اخى العزيز ... ليدر
نورتنا يا محمد باشا والله
ونورت الموضوع بتواجدك العطر
وتهنئتك البديعه
اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب

خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [frame="1 60"]شاعرنا القدير حسن
> كل سنة وانت بكل الخير
> ويا رب تحقق كل اللي بتحلم بيه وبتتمناه
> 
> 
> 
> وبعدين انا عاوزة حتة من التورتة اللي عاملاها احلي كلمة
> 
> وخد انت دي بدالها
> ...



[frame="2 70"]اختى العزيزة... أم أحمد


شكرا على التهنئة الجميلة ..
والدعوة الاجمل

واتفضلى بالف هنا يا فندم تورته وجاتوه وكل اللى تحبوه
لما تنزلى بالسلامة نعملك احسن منها ...  :1: 

وتسلم ايدك على التورتة الجميلة
بس بلاش تكون بدل اللى عندنا ..
انتى عاوزة توقعينى فى الغلط والا ايه..... :Cool: 

اسعد  الله  أيامك بكل طيب


خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## زهــــراء

أبيه حسن ::$:   ::$:   ::$: 

يامنظري وأنا جاية آخر العالم ..إنت قلبك كبير هتسامحني صح كده؟؟ ::$: ..
كل سنة وإنت طيب وبألف صحة وسعادة يارب ..
عقبال 1791988 سنة ياأبيه وكل سنة أحلى من اللي قبلها ..
وتفرح بالكتاكيت نادو ونور ويحفظك لهم وللأميرة كلمتي الجميلة...
عن جد أنا سعيدة جداً إني إتعرفت على عائلة بمنتهى الجمال والذوق ..
خالص التحايا وأصدق الدعوات بعام سعيد وعمر مديد ومودة بلا حدود...

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f: 
 :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> صديقى العزيز جداً / شاعر الرومانسيه
> بعيداً عن الشعر وكلماتك الجميله التى لا يستطيع أحد أن يباريك فيها اقول لك من قلبى ( كل عام وأنت وأسرتك الكريمه بخير )
> أعلم أن أى تورتايه تستطيع أنت أن تصنع اجمل منها وكنت أتمنى أن اضع لك واحده ولكن الأيكونات معطله عندى ولا أعلم السبب . دمت بخير



[frame="2 70"]الوالد الغالى... أ/سيد ابراهيم
تواجدك دائما ما يعطى للمكان قيمه غاليه
وتهنئتك أعتز بها
اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب

[

خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *
> 
> 
> حسن بك شاعر الرومانسية الجميل
> 
> كل سنة و انت طيب يا شاعرنا الرقيق
> 
> و عقبال 1000000 سنة فى طاعة الله
> 
> ...



[frame="2 70"]أخى الغالى الاهلاوى... د. عصام 

أيه ياعم ده كله
انا مقدرش على كل الهدايا دى

تسلم ايدك يارب .. وعقبال كل مره :2: 

اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب



خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [frame="3 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> 
> كل سنة حضرتك طيب يا استاذ حسن 
> عقبال سنين عديدة تقضيها في طاعة الله وكل ما تتمنى .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[frame="2 70"]أختى العزيزة... ايميرلاد 

وجودك هنا هو اللى مناسبة جميله والله
لانك اخت غاليه جدا جدا جدا علينا

وتهنئتك الرقيقه والهدايا الحلوة دى
لها اثر كبير جوايا



ربنا يديم الود والمحبه فى الله

اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب



خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## pussycat

أستاذى الفاضل / شاعر الرومانسيه

كل سنه وحضرتك بخير

كل سنه وحضرتك فى أحسن حال

كل سنه وأنت من تألق إلى تألق

وانشاء الله السنين اللى جايه تكون أحلى وأحلى

----------


## لمسه

[/QUOTE]





أستاذى الفاضل حسن شاعر الرومانسيه

كل سنه وحضرتك بخير...كل سنه وانت الى الله اقرب

----------


## ندى الايام

احم احم
طبعا عارفه انى قليلة زوق ومعنديش دم علشان جايه متأخرة جدا
وطبعا نفسك تحدفنى بحاجة دلوقتى 
بس برضه جيت اقولك كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وعيد ميلاد سعيد  ان شاء الله
وكل سنة وحضرتك والاسرة الكريمة فى صحة وهنا 
وسماح والنبىىىىىىىىىىى زى زوزو  ::sorry::

----------


## sameh atiya

الأستاذ الجميل والشاعر المتألق الأستاذ حسن
كل سنه وحضرتك طيب 
عقبال مليوووووووووووون سنة  :f: 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب

----------


## osha

كل سنة وانت طيب ياحسن
وعقبال ما نيجي نبارك في افراح الولاد
انا مش حابقى طماعة في العيد ميلاد
بس ياريت جلاش باللحمة المفرومة وميه طرشي بلدي وبس :: 
وخلي تورتة الايس كريم عن استاذنا ايمن رشدي مافيهاش حاجة يعني
سلامي لك ولاسرتك الكريمة كلها

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> كل سنة وانت طيب أخى العزيز شاعر الرومانسية
> 
> وتمنياتى بحياة سعيدة وعمر مديد بإذن الله



[frame="2 70"]الاخت العزيزة... جيهان محمد على 
نورتى الموضوع بتواجدك العطر
وتهنئتك البديعه
اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب

 

خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [frame="3 60"]*
> أستاذي الغالي و أخي العزيز جداً
> 
> 
> 
> أ.حسن
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[frame="2 70"]أختى الغالية ... شعاع من نور
والتى تشع نور .. وبهجة 
أينما تواجدت..

اسعدنى تواجدك .. وتهنئتك الرقيقه

ونظمك الهايل للشعر  :good: 

لاء كده احنا ناخدك عندنا فى القاعة الادبيه علطووووول  :1: 
 ربنا يعزك.. ويحقق كل أمانيك يارب



اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب

 

خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## زهــــراء

> وكل سنة وحضرتك والاسرة الكريمة فى صحة وهنا 
> وسماح والنبىىىىىىىىىىى زى زوزو


ألا هو إنتي كمان ::p: ..إيه العصابة المتأخرة دي :: 
شوفوا لكم حل يادودو بدل منظرنا ده :Smart: ...

لاتكلكي أبيه حسن سامحنا وحيجيب لنا تورتة حلوة كمان :Poster Oops: ..

----------


## زوزو عادل

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب
وعقبال 100 سنه
فى سعاده وطاعه لله





عيد ميلاد سعيد

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> أبيه حسن  
> 
> يامنظري وأنا جاية آخر العالم ..إنت قلبك كبير هتسامحني صح كده؟؟..
> كل سنة وإنت طيب وبألف صحة وسعادة يارب ..
> عقبال 1791988 سنة ياأبيه وكل سنة أحلى من اللي قبلها ..
> وتفرح بالكتاكيت نادو ونور ويحفظك لهم وللأميرة كلمتي الجميلة...
> عن جد أنا سعيدة جداً إني إتعرفت على عائلة بمنتهى الجمال والذوق ..
> خالص التحايا وأصدق الدعوات بعام سعيد وعمر مديد ومودة بلا حدود...


[frame="2 70"]
دكتوره ... زهراااا


اخيراااااااااااااااااا شفناكى

حمدالله على السلالالالالالالالامه

وبعدين ابيه ايه بقى وبتاع ايه !!!!

انتى خليتى فيها ابيه والا اونكل حتى  :Thumbdown: 

وبعدين جايه كمان بايدك فاضية .. ولا تورتاية ولا حتى جاتوهايه ::'(: 

ماشى يا ستى كفايه علينا الورد ..
وخصوصا لما يبقى منك يا فندم



تسلم ايدك وربنا يديم الود والمحبه .. 
ونفرح بيكى عن قريب ان شاء الله


خالص مودتى... وارق تحياتى ،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> أستاذى الفاضل / شاعر الرومانسيه
> 
> كل سنه وحضرتك بخير
> 
> كل سنه وحضرتك فى أحسن حال
> 
> كل سنه وأنت من تألق إلى تألق
> 
> وانشاء الله السنين اللى جايه تكون أحلى وأحلى



[frame="2 70"]الاخت الكريمه...  pussycat

نورتى الموضوع بتواجدك العطر
وتهنئتك البديعه
ودعائك الجميل ... 
ربنا يتقبل منك يا رب


اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب



خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> 








أستاذى الفاضل حسن شاعر الرومانسيه

كل سنه وحضرتك بخير...كل سنه وانت الى الله اقرب




[/QUOTE]


[frame="2 70"]الاخت الرقيقه ... لمسه 

اهلا بيكى .. وبردك الجميل
وكلماتك الرقيقة

وكل عام واحنا متجمعين على الخير دايماً ..
ان شاء الله


اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب



خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> احم احم
> طبعا عارفه انى قليلة زوق ومعنديش دم علشان جايه متأخرة جدا
> وطبعا نفسك تحدفنى بحاجة دلوقتى 
> بس برضه جيت اقولك كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وعيد ميلاد سعيد  ان شاء الله
> وكل سنة وحضرتك والاسرة الكريمة فى صحة وهنا 
> وسماح والنبىىىىىىىىىىى زى زوزو




[frame="2 70"]العروسه الجميله ... ندى الايام

جايالى متأخرة وجايبه معاكى دبدوب حمايه
فاكره ده حيحميكى يعنى...!!!


طيييييييييب

عقابا ليكى ..




حديكى وصفه صعبه فى المطبخ :1: 



وحتعمليها يعنى حتعمليها :Helpsmilie2: .. والا










حنبلغ عنك السلطات السكندرية ..

وطبعا انتى عارفة مين هى السلطات المذكورة :y: 




نورتينى يا دعاء والله
ربنا يخليكى .. ويوفقك ويتمملك على كل خير

اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب


خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> الأستاذ الجميل والشاعر المتألق الأستاذ حسن
> كل سنه وحضرتك طيب 
> عقبال مليوووووووووووون سنة 
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب


[frame="2 70"]اخى العزيز ... سامح 

اهلا بيك يا غالى ..

تسلم على التهنئه الجميله..
بس مش تبحبح ايدك ياعم فى الدعاء
خليهم مايه سنه ياعم :Biggrin: 

اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب

 

خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> كل سنة وانت طيب ياحسن
> وعقبال ما نيجي نبارك في افراح الولاد
> انا مش حابقى طماعة في العيد ميلاد
> بس ياريت جلاش باللحمة المفرومة وميه طرشي بلدي وبس
> وخلي تورتة الايس كريم عن استاذنا ايمن رشدي مافيهاش حاجة يعني
> سلامي لك ولاسرتك الكريمة كلها



[frame="2 70"]أختى الغاليه ... اوشا 

نورتينى يا ست الكل..

وعقبال أولادك واولادى يارب

اما بالنسبة لصنية  الجلاش ..
 نبعته بالبريد السريع يافندم :Plane: 

بس ماتنسيش  ترجعى الفارغ ... هههههه


اكرمك الله انتى واسرتك وأسعد أيامكم بكل طيب


خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## sameh atiya

> [frame="2 70"]بس مش تبحبح ايدك ياعم فى الدعاء
> خليهم مايه سنه ياعم
> 
> اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب
> 
> [/frame]


100 سنه  ::  بقى أنا كاتب مليون سنة وتقولى بحبح دعوتك شوية
من كام يوم أخويا الصغير عمال بيقول أنا لما أكبر واخرج فلوسى من البنك زيكم هاشترى عربيه
وهاشترى وهاشترى  ::  أنا بقى أحب أغلس عليه لأنه ما بيفهمش فى الحسابات كويس وأقوله أقل مبلغ لا يوفى إحتياجاته وأقل من اللى فى البنك
قلتله إيه يا عم إنت فاكر معاك كام فى البنك قالى كام
قلتله 10000 جنيه بصلى بنظرة خوف واستغراب وحيرة إزاى يعنى إيه  :Omg: 
مش هايكفوا قلتله أومال إنت كنت فاكرهم كام 
قالى وهو بيحبح تفكيرة شوية كنت فاكرهم ألف جنية  :king: 
 ::   :: 
قعدت أضحك قوى وفهمته إنى المبلغ اللى قلته أكبر من اللى قاله فضحك كمان

عقبال 100 سنة يا أستاذ حسن

----------


## احزان

[frame="2 80"]










[frame="2 80"]كل سنه وأنت طيب

صاحب القلم الماسى

شاعر الرومانسية

عقبال مائة سنه

وأنت فى سعادة[/frame][/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> ألا هو إنتي كمان..إيه العصابة المتأخرة دي
> شوفوا لكم حل يادودو بدل منظرنا ده...
> 
> لاتكلكي أبيه حسن سامحنا وحيجيب لنا تورتة حلوة كمان..



شفتى يا زهره ..


عصابه عاوزة تتفركش صحيح :Play Ball: 

كمان اجيبلكوا تورته ...
مش كفايه داخلين يدوبك  بورد 

اللى مافى شيولاتايه والا بومبونايه حتى


عموما ..
عشان خاطرك بس يا دكتورة ...
خلى التورته عليا انا :Glad: 


نورتونى يا ... نُص عصابه

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## نورسين

اخي العزيز شاعر الرومانسيه
انا عارفه ان دي تهنئه متأخره و بعتذر عن التأخير
كل سنه و حضرتك طيب 
جعل الله ايامك كلها سعاده و طاعه
مع خالص دعواتي بأن يحقق الله لك ما تتمنى
و اطيب تمنياتي بسنه سعيده عليك بإذن الله
و لك خالص تحياتي و احترامي

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> كل سنه وحضرتك طيب
> وعقبال 100 سنه
> فى سعاده وطاعه لله
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عيد ميلاد سعيد


[frame="2 70"]الاخت الكريمه... زوزو عادل 

نورتى الموضوع بتواجدك العطر
وتهنئتك البديعه
اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب


خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> 100 سنه  بقى أنا كاتب مليون سنة وتقولى بحبح دعوتك شوية
> من كام يوم أخويا الصغير عمال بيقول أنا لما أكبر واخرج فلوسى من البنك زيكم هاشترى عربيه
> وهاشترى وهاشترى  أنا بقى أحب أغلس عليه لأنه ما بيفهمش فى الحسابات كويس وأقوله أقل مبلغ لا يوفى إحتياجاته وأقل من اللى فى البنك
> قلتله إيه يا عم إنت فاكر معاك كام فى البنك قالى كام
> قلتله 10000 جنيه بصلى بنظرة خوف واستغراب وحيرة إزاى يعنى إيه 
> مش هايكفوا قلتله أومال إنت كنت فاكرهم كام 
> قالى وهو بيحبح تفكيرة شوية كنت فاكرهم ألف جنية 
>  
> قعدت أضحك قوى وفهمته إنى المبلغ اللى قلته أكبر من اللى قاله فضحك كمان
> ...



أخى الغالى ... سامح

وانا كنت برد على مداعبتك بمداعبه ايضا .. وعارف والله ان المليون سنة .. اكبر من ال 100 سنة 

بس كنت بداعبك وبقولك بحبح كمان وخليهم 100 سنة :Play Ball: 

تحياتى لمعاودتك الحضور...
وسلامى الخاص لاخوك الصغير 
" ربنا يبارك فيه ويحميه .. وعقبال ما تشوف اولادك "

وبعدين تانى 100 سنة...!!!!
ماتبحبح ايدك ياعممممممممممم :y: 
هههههههههههههههههههه


خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

أخى الشاعر المتميز شاعر الرومانسية
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وبخير يارب

معلش إعذرني على التأخير في المشاركة لكن يظهر الموضوع اتكتب وأنا في المصيف علشان كدة مشوفتوش
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب ربنا يسعدك يارب بأسرتك الجميلة ويبارك له فيهم وتفرح بأولادك دايما 

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## حسام عمر

*أستاذى الفاضل حسن شاعر الرومانسيه

كل سنه وحضرتك بخير...كل سنه وانت الى الله اقرب*

*ولك هديه عند اخوك الكبير حسام عمر*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [frame="2 80"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[frame="2 70"]الاخت الرقيقه ...  احزان 
نورتى الموضوع بتواجدك العطر
وتهنئتك البديعه
والتورته الهااااااااااايله  :1: 

اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل خير



خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> اخي العزيز شاعر الرومانسيه
> انا عارفه ان دي تهنئه متأخره و بعتذر عن التأخير
> كل سنه و حضرتك طيب 
> جعل الله ايامك كلها سعاده و طاعه
> مع خالص دعواتي بأن يحقق الله لك ما تتمنى
> و اطيب تمنياتي بسنه سعيده عليك بإذن الله
> و لك خالص تحياتي و احترامي


[frame="2 70"]اختى الكريمه... نورسين 
ولا يهمك حاجة ..
كفايه تواجدك الرقيق..
وكلماتك الرشيقه

نورتى الموضوع بتواجدك العطر
وتهنئتك البديعه
ودعواتك الغاليه..
اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب



خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## reda laby

*آسف* جداأ جداً على عدم معرفتى بعيد ميلادك 
الدنيا مشاغل
كل سنة وإنت طيب 
أسعدك الله فى عمرك 
ووفقك فى خطاك
وجعل الخير فى يمناك
 :M (10): 
بارك الله فيك
وفى الجنة يهنيك :M (9):

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ الفاضل حسن 
كل عام وانت طيب 
وربنا يجعل كل ايامك هنا وسرور ويفرحك باولادك 
اعتذر عن تأخر  التهنئه
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> أخى الشاعر المتميز شاعر الرومانسية
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وبخير يارب
> 
> معلش إعذرني على التأخير في المشاركة لكن يظهر الموضوع اتكتب وأنا في المصيف علشان كدة مشوفتوش
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب ربنا يسعدك يارب بأسرتك الجميلة ويبارك له فيهم وتفرح بأولادك دايما


[frame="2 70"]الاخت الرقيقه ... قلب مصر

ولا يهمك .. كفايه تشريفك واهتمامك بالتهنئة

امال ااقول ايه انا بقى لتأخرى فى الرد ::mazika2:: 

حمدالله على السلامة .. وعقبال كل مصيف :Biggrin: 
نورتى الموضوع بتواجدك العطر
وتهنئتك البديعه
اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب


خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> السلام عليكم
> الاستاذ الفاضل حسن 
> كل عام وانت طيب 
> وربنا يجعل كل ايامك هنا وسرور ويفرحك باولادك 
> اعتذر عن تأخر  التهنئه


[frame="2 70"]الاخت الكريمة...  أم البنات 

كل عام وانتى معانا ..
كل عام وانتى فرحانه باولادك

والف مبروك زفاف ابنتك الجميله


نورتى الموضوع بتواجدك العطر
وتهنئتك البديعه
اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب

خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *آسف* جداأ جداً على عدم معرفتى بعيد ميلادك 
> الدنيا مشاغل
> كل سنة وإنت طيب 
> أسعدك الله فى عمرك 
> ووفقك فى خطاك
> وجعل الخير فى يمناك
> 
> بارك الله فيك
> وفى الجنة يهنيك


[frame="2 70"]أخى الغالى ... رضا لابى 

ولايهمك يا عزيزى
ولو انى متهيألى انك هنئتنى ::mazika2:: 

تسلم على مشاعرك الجميله
وقلبك الطيب

اكرمك الله وأسعد أيامك بكل طيب


خالص مودتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. شاعر الرومانسية





يــا عيــد قلبي .. صاحبي عيد ميلادك
العمـــر كله ليك يارب فــــرح وسعادة

ويارب أكون حي وأحضر كـل أعيادك
واهديك قلبي وحـب العمر كله وزياده



عيد ميلاد سعيد .. وكل سنة وحضرتك بخير وصحة وسعادة 

وكل عام وحضرتك بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك 

أعاده الله علينا وعلى الأمة الإسلامية

بالخير واليمن والبركات

تحياتي العطرية



 قَتلونِي ثْمـ سَألونِي عن طَيِفْي الحَزيِن

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------

